# How soon can you tell if it a boy or girl?



## Talking_Feathers (Jun 8, 2003)

I have a very young fan tail,
Not to sure on age but he or she does not have all of wing feathers and a few simi-bald spots on it's back. and still has a very large beck, it eats on it's own fine,
I would like to know how to tell if this is a boy or girl.
I would like to give it a name but don't want an egg laying george...lol..
so for now we will call it pidge.
if any one can give me some points on how to tell I would be very thankful..
Talking Feathers


----------



## Wild Dove (Apr 9, 2002)

Hi! Congrats on your baby Fan Tail!
You'll have to wait a couple of months or so before the baby shows behavioral signs of gender...and even that may be wrong! The only way to really tell is if "she" lays an egg...but you can come pretty close by watching behavior closely when baby grows up.
For now, you might want to pick a name that doesn't yell "Male!" or "Female!"...how about Georgie?
We'd love to see some pictures of your baby too!
Wild Dove


----------



## sofie della (10 mo ago)

cool i just rescued a wild white dove rom my neighbors there dog nearly killed it it survived 1 ight i hoping w can keep it it is missins a bit of feathers fro the dog pulling them out but hopefully its ok its a very good bird in the litle thing i have for it right now hoping it survrives and gets better


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, are you sure it is a wild dove? are those black feathers on the top of his head and does it have a little cap where the black feathers end if so that is a fancy pigeon probably someones pet, i cant remember the name of the breed, are you feeding her and giving her water


----------



## pigeonroger154 (11 mo ago)

i agree that looks like the common white dove and they are not common in the wild. it is most likely someone's escaped pet.


----------

